# New to squat the planet



## RICHARD WILLIAMS (Jan 8, 2018)

I've been doing this for years but just made an account


----------



## Tude (Jan 10, 2018)

Well cool Richard and welcome to STP. Bear with us we are going through an upgrade of our software so there are some features not available just yet - like our chat etc. In the meantime - we do have all our many resources available though. Sorry for the inconvenience but hey WE are here - just not how are normally set up.


----------



## Hobo Mud (Jan 11, 2018)

Welcome to STP friend. Safe travels.......


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jan 12, 2018)

welcome.


----------

